# Cat food question (Purina UR for kitten)?



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

I've got a "mortgage" cat (i've spent more than a mortgage payment on his veterinary care in the past year) that needs Purina UR prescription food due to a urinary tract blockage. If he eats ANYTHING other than his urinary tract diet, he gets a UTI and I wind up having to take him back to the vet. He does well on his UR and I'll just shell out the $$ for that for the rest of his life. My question...

My wife showed up with a male kitten last night.:doh: Can I just go ahead and feed him the UR (wet and dry food...like his new older brother)? My main concern is that I don't want to buy him new cat food, have my cat accidentally eat it, and then have his UTI relapse again. Thoughts?


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

When my blizzard had crystals and had to have a castration surgery (2 months after I got him) we had to put him on vet UR food (45.00 per 12 lb. bag). I have 2 other cats and could not imagine feeding him in a different room, or avoiding their food, so the vet said to just feed all of them the food. This worked for 7 years then he died of cancer. The other cats had no problem with the UR food. I don't think a kitten would have a problem. Good luck, and where are the pictures?
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

> * I have 2 other cats and could not imagine feeding him in a different room, or avoiding their food, so the vet said to just feed all of them the food. *


Thanks...I just wanted to see if I wasn't the only one that was thinking along the same line. 

This is Rocco. I'll have to get the wife to send me a picture of her new critter.


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Here is Phineas. He's five weeks old and tiny.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

You should be fine feeding him the same food. We feed the Purina One urinary tract health formula to all 4 of our cats (3 males and 1 female) for preventative measures and they all do perfectly fine on it with no problems at all. It's actually the only food that prevents our oldest cat from throwing up several times a week.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They are both adorable!

I have 4 cats, one of whom had a blockage 4 years ago. So I feed all of them a mixture of Hills Science Diet and Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul. I was just feeding Hills until recently. I pay almost $60 for a 16 lbs bag. But there's no way to make sure my UTI guy won't eat the other food if I fed the other three something else. So they share it all.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I do not think you should feed a kitten that, maybe when he's grown, but not now. Do you have a dog crate? I feed my special needs kitties in a crate so the others can't get into their food. He won't be a kitten long, it shouldn't be too hard to do.


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> I do not think you should feed a kitten that, maybe when he's grown, but not now. Do you have a dog crate? I feed my special needs kitties in a crate so the others can't get into their food. He won't be a kitten long, it shouldn't be too hard to do.


I think we're going to start doing that. My concern is my cat getting to his food and getting another urinary tract issue....which has ALREADY happened once...by the way.:uhoh: $140 at the E-vet on Saturday night to get Rocco his "keep him from getting a blockage" shot. 

So yeah...this "free" kitten has already cost me $140 (i.e. the vet thinks that much of Rocco's blockage issues are stress related). When Rocco had his "mortgage payment" blockage, that was shortly after we got Butter.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, this kitten will probably stress him too. You might try putting some Rescue Remedy in his ( the big cat) water. It works great for this situation.


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> Well, this kitten will probably stress him too. You might try putting some Rescue Remedy in his ( the big cat) water. It works great for this situation.


Thanks. I'll have to ask the vet about that one.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sterling Archer said:


> Thanks. I'll have to ask the vet about that one.[/QUOTE
> Your vet might not even know what it is. It's a holistic thing. Try Googling it.


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> Thanks. I'll have to ask the vet about that one.
> *Your vet might not even know what it is. It's a holistic thing. Try Googling it.*


She might not. However, she was pretty specific about what to feed him. NOTHING except his UR. I'm not going to dump anything into his food or water without running it by her first. If I haven't had to spend as much money on him as I have...I wouldn't be so cautious.


----------

